# Aix - prononciation



## Lunadelsur

Comment pronoce-t-on le nom propre "AIX" (comme par exemple dans Aix- en- Provence)?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je le dis comme _ex-_ dans _expulser_: [εks].


----------



## Calamitintin

[Èkss], avec un è très ouvert.


----------



## Fred_C

Calamitintin said:


> [Èkss], avec un è très ouvert.


 Mais il n'existe pas de E qui soit plus ouvert que d'autres.
Il existe un E fermé et un E ouvert. On emploie le E ouvert dans "Aix", comme dans "expulser".


----------



## Ploupinet

Mais si : "maison" est moins ouvert qu'"Aix" par exemple, en tout cas pour moi


----------



## itka

> Mais si : "maison" est moins ouvert qu'"Aix" par exemple, en tout cas pour moi


Pour moi, il est fermé ! 
Ploup, _phonétiquement_, tu peux le prononcer comme tu veux (il doit y avoir tous les degrés imaginables d'aperture), mais _phonologiquement_, tu n'as pas le choix, il n'y a qu'un é fermé et un è ouvert en français (il y a des langues où il y a d'autres degrés).


----------



## Calamitintin

Bah moi j'ouvre mon è de expulser beaucoup moins que mon è de Aix, mais quand même plus que le é de échanger, c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé...
Je réponds donc è ouvert s'il n'y en a qu'un !


----------



## itka

> Je réponds donc è ouvert s'il n'y en a qu'un !


Bien sûr ! Pour "Aix" c'est un è ouvert (syllabe fermée)... 
Celui de "maison"... c'est une autre histoire ! La moitié des francophones le prononcent é, l'autre moitié è, mais c'est une différence phonétique seulement.
Il n'y a pas vraiment d'opposition entre ces deux é-è en syllabe ouverte (syllabe qui se termine par une voyelle).


----------



## Lunadelsur

Merci de vos réponses mais j'hésite encore.

x consonne/ 
/x e caduque/ 

Comme le x en espagnol. 
expression, taxe 
__________ 
/voyelle x voyelle/ 

Le même son que l'antérieur mais en vibrant, un g (a) et après un s sonore. En général dans la syllabe initiale ex. 
exemple, exister /Egsampl(e)/ Egsiste/
__________ 
À la fin d'un mot on ne le prononce pas. 
faux /fo/

Jusqu'ici les règles mais...que se passe-t-il dans SIX ou DIX ?
Moi, je prononcerai : /sis/ /dis/

AIX: / Ess / (è ouvert naturellement)


----------



## itka

Je ne comprends pas bien ton message ni tes interrogations (je ne connais pas l'espagnol, donc je ne peux comparer).
Aix [ɛks]
exemple [ɛgzãpl]
exister [[ɛgziste]

Pour ce qui est des chiffres, c'est un peu plus complexe à cause des liaisons (il y a déjà eu des fils à ce sujet mais je ne sais plus où) :
six [sis] 
dix [dis]
six mois [simwa]
dix mois [dimwa]
six ans [sizã]
dix ans [dizã]



> À la fin d'un mot on ne le prononce pas.
> faux /fo/


 Tu parles du "x" ? C'est exact [ɛgzakt], on ne le prononce pas...mais attention aux liaisons : "faux ami" [fozami]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Lunadelsur et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 



itka said:


> [...]    Tu parles du "x" ? C'est exact [ɛgzakt], on ne le prononce pas...mais attention aux liaisons : "faux ami" [fozami]


Mais sois-en sûre, le x de Aix (dans Aix-en-Provence ou Aix la Chapelle ! ) se prononce ! 
Et si tu ne veux pas t'embêter, tu peux dire Zaï, à la marseillaise, mais alors tout le monde ne te comprendra pas !


----------



## Lunadelsur

Merci à tous de vos réponses! 

itka, je m'excuse d'avoir mis un exemple de la langue espagnole, je comprends bien les cas des liasons (faux amis) et les cas de chiffres.
Bien sur que je parle du "x", j'ai mentionné le cas de 10 et 6 seulement pour faire une comparaison.
Dans le cas de "Aix-en-Provence", ça va.(merci KaRiNe_Fr)

 Alors, si le mot est à la fin de la phrase, je dois dire 

*Calissons d'Aix* 

*/kalison dEks/ *ou* /kalison dEs/*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lunadelsur said:


> [...]
> Alors, si le mot est à la fin de la phrase, je dois dire
> 
> *Calissons d'Aix*
> 
> */kalison dEks/ *ou* /kalison dEs/*


À la fin, au début, au milieu de la phrase : tu prononces toujours le x final du mot Aix.
Les merveilleux calissons d'/Eks/, donc !


----------



## tilt

_Aix _est un *nom propre*, et en tant que tel, il ne suit pas nécessairement les règles de prononciation générales (comme par exemple _paix_, où le _x_ est muet).
_Aix _se prononce [ɛks], dans tous les cas.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> _Aix _est un *nom propre*, et en tant que tel, il ne suit pas nécessairement les règles de prononciation générales.[...]


 
Oui, voilà CQFP (c'est ce qu'il fallait préciser) !


----------



## audreyf

Comment se pronnonce le nom Aix en Provence ?
Moi, je le prononce [ez]. C'est correct, ou je dois prononcer [eks] ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

> Moi, je le prononce [ez]. C'est correct, ou je dois prononcer [eks] ?


Plus exactement, avec un ɛ ouvert : [ɛksãpʁovãs]


----------



## franc 91

Moi, je le prononce - eks


----------



## Donaldos

audreyf said:


> Moi, je le prononce [ez]. C'est correct, ou je dois pronnoncer [eks] ?




J'ai toujours entendu [ɛks].


----------



## itka

...D'autant plus qu'en français _standard_, il n'y a pas de [e] fermé en syllabe fermée (terminée par une consonne).


----------



## audreyf

Merci à tous


----------

